
Berkeley Students Build Free, Public Platform for Sanctions Investigations - tylerheintz
http://sanctionsexplorer.org
======
npatelaz
A Medium article giving some context was published as well:
medium.com/@archerimpact/sanctionsexplorer-democratizing-access-to-ofac-
sanctions-data-d448bad5ce37

It's describing the use for sanctions and some of the issues that the current
US Treasury sanctions tool has.

